# Evolution machine dying



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Last week my pump started rattling and smelled burnt after several shots from it in a row. Then it stopped pumping water altogether! I left it for the day and switched it back on, the electrical burning smell still there but now pumping water. For the last few days i've switched it on, pumped some water through and pulled a shot and now the smell is going and espresso tasting ok but i just don't think the pressure is like before-put any tamp weight on it and the coffee just drips out

Rang Gaggia at Halifax on friday who were too busy to talk to me so took my number but never called me back. This is crap service- i told them my machine is 2 months old! Anybody had experience of their warranty services?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

You should have a blue sticker on the back - did you call that number? If you have no luck I have an account with gaggia UK so will call them on your behalf. Could you send me a pm with your name, and the store you bought it from.

Sounds like the pump is knackered. Thos machines don't use a motor and pump head, they use what is called a vibation pump, which is basically a magnetic solonoid that vibrates back and forth with a membrane which pumps the water. Sounds like it's buggered. The part is really cheap so shouldn't be a problem.

Like I said, give me the details and I'l try and chase it up for you.

Regards

Lee


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

P.S - Have you perfomed a descale? It may be just that the pump is blocked so the vibration pump doesn't have full movement. Try that first - because if you send it back with a scale related problem, your warrenty won't cover it.

Lee


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Lee, thanks for the kind offer, PM sent.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Nick,

I hope you down't mind my replying to your PM on here, but thought I would keep it public in the interests of the forum.

Re: Machine being only 2 months old so shouldn't need de-scaling.

If you live in a hard water area it could take a week for scale to effect one of those pumps. Not always, but it can happen. I really do recommend that you put it though a good de-scale before you send it to Gaggia. If you send it and it is due to scale they will charge you for the repair and carriage.

Also, I would also suggest that you fill the tank with britta filtered water (don't use still/mineral water) as this obviously help with scale issues.

Let me know how you get on

Kind Regards

Lee


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Well just an update-Gaggia have had my machine for 2 weeks now and it's still in a queue to be looked at. This is crap service. These machines are not cheap and shouldn't break after 2 months! Im not happy with this service at all. Fingers crossed it will be fixed soon 'cos i'm losing my patience!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nick, if there is anything we can do just holler.

2 weeks seems like a long time for a service.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats really crap. A service only takes 2 hours at the most! I would start getting shirty if I were you.

Lee


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Glenn and Lee, i will call them in the next couple of days again as i'm getting quite annoyed! Will let you know the outcome. On the plus side i'm saving a lot of money while the machine is away!









Cheers

Nick


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, made a call today;

"oh,it'll be the 2nd of March when you get it back" the guy said. I got a bit angry and said 'a machine that is 2months old, retails at nearly £200 shouldn't break and then take over a month to fix!'

He goes 'oh, its a new one?'. This then angered me-I had put a note in the box describing the fault and the purchase date and location. They clearly hadn't taken any notice but obviously got the note because they had my phone number already. 'if it's a new machine it should have been sorted instantly.'

To be fair he was then very sympathetic and understood why i was so annoyed. He'll speak to his (part time) manager tommorow and call me back. He did say they are struggling to get any parts from Italy for some reason and he did sound genuinely quite frustrated. So, ill wait for the call tommorow!


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

No call today so i was on the phone to them. Anyway, they got the machine fixed and i will get it back tommorow. They replaced the flow valve? Can't remember if that's the exact description, and the thermostat. Would the thermostat have been the cause of the burning smell? Hope so! Pressure is up to 13bar so i look forward to getting it back.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Flow valve?.........Hmmm. There is a one way valve after the pump, and a solenoid valve. (the thing that clicks when you press for espresso and clicks when you press to stop). Not sure what they mean by "flow valve" The stat makes sense but if it overheated it would have popped the safety valve.....

Hmmmm. Sounds a bit fishy to me! I'd like to see a scan of the invoice/job note if they supply one....

Regards

Lee


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Lee,

I've just literaaly gud the invoice out of the bin to have another look! Just says 'replace faulty outlet valve and thermostats, test, 13bar pressure all working ok'.

It was outlet valve not flow valve-my mistake. Seems to be working fine now though.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd be inclined to keep the receipt and in case of failure again within 3 months send it back for more work...


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

I will do. I shouldn't have thrown it away! Any history will be on their systems anyway should i lose it.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ah ok, Would be the group solenoid valve then. Glad it's sorted!

Lee



NickZaskar said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> I've just literaaly gud the invoice out of the bin to have another look! Just says 'replace faulty outlet valve and thermostats, test, 13bar pressure all working ok'.
> 
> It was outlet valve not flow valve-my mistake. Seems to be working fine now though.


----------

